#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Thailands Travellers Tales >  >  > Thailand Hotels, Resorts and Guest Houses >  >  The Lopburi Asia Hotel.

## Captain Sensible

The Lopburi Asia Hotel.

If you have Lopburi on your travel plans then I would like to recommend that you might stay at The Lopburi Asia Hotel. I stayed here some 14 years ago and the gaff aint changed a bit. Unbelievable.
Here are a couple of pics of the room that I am paying 200 baht for.

_

I could have taken a 300 baht room with aircon but I aint an aircon fan anyway.
After I checked in I took a thirst enducing walk around Lopburi town centre and when I got back I was happy to indulge in two large Changs at 45 baht each.




Looking through the menu I found that the most expensive dish was 60 baht and that was the Prawn Soup. You wont go broke here.




The staff here are uniformed and very attentive.




There is a pay as you go policy which I quite like actually.

The Lopburi Asia Hotel is an enormous building right in the town centre. A short walk from the train station. It takes up the entire block opposite the entrance to the ancient walled city. Though I think that the TMB Bank may have dibs on some of the floors given the signage on the building but it dont matter coz at 200 baht a night the rooms are more than adequate and are en-suite with a television. Quite comfortable.

----------


## Torbek

Often toyed with the idea of opening a more uipmarket guest house in the cente of Lopburi. Tourism is increasing there and virtually all hotels are more Thai orientated. The bigger three are also well out of the old town.

Trouble is, with Asia charging 200 or 300 a night, couldn't see how I get the 600 or so at my 10 room place that I would have needed to make the venture worthwhile over a short enough term. Even ran some construction costs past DD at the time.

The Asia is old. It is ugly. But it is written up in Lonely Planet. It is cheap. It is comfortable. It is well located to the tourist sites. 

It does the job...

(Entrepreneurial plans on the backburner...again...)

----------


## poolcleaner

> Often toyed with the idea of opening a more uipmarket guest house in the cente of Lopburi. Tourism is increasing there and virtually all hotels are more Thai orientated. The bigger three are also well out of the old town.
> 
> Trouble is, with Asia charging 200 or 300 a night, couldn't see how I get the 600 or so at my 10 room place that I would have needed to make the venture worthwhile over a short enough term. Even ran some construction costs past DD at the time.
> 
> The Asia is old. It is ugly. But it is written up in Lonely Planet. It is cheap. It is comfortable. It is well located to the tourist sites. 
> 
> It does the job...
> 
> (Entrepreneurial plans on the backburner...again...)



So the gay sauna/massage idea is down the tubes too?

----------


## Torbek

> So the gay sauna/massage idea is down the tubes too?


I opted for the scaled down model...a plastic pool, a coal fire, a 5 litre tin of corn oil and a rattan chair...all in my carport.

Not really getting the response I wanted.

Maybe it was silly of me thinking a straight guy could adequately cater to a gay market...

 :Dance:

----------


## poolcleaner

> Originally Posted by poolcleaner
> 
> So the gay sauna/massage idea is down the tubes too?
> 
> 
> I opted for the scaled down model...a plastic pool, a coal fire, a 5 litre tin of corn oil and a rattan chair...all in my carport.
> 
> Not really getting the response I wanted.
> 
> Maybe it was silly of me thinking a straight guy could adequately cater to a gay market...


My suntanning clinic in Ubon Rat. didn't take off either. For some unknown reason!

----------

